# Heat?



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

My chicks have feathers all over there body they are maybe 3 1/2 weeks old do they still need a brooding lamp lots of feathers!!! They move away from the lamp all day long


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

They have alot of feathers


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone on here recommended moving it further and further away each week. That's what I've been doing. It's about 3 feet away at this point.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya that's what I would do.


----------

